
Putin signs law making Russian apps mandatory on smartphones, computers - JumpCrisscross
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-russia-internet-software/putin-signs-law-making-russian-apps-mandatory-on-smartphones-computers-idUKKBN1Y61Z4
======
arthurofbabylon
In software, we’re running through the same mistake/learn process we went
through with physical infrastructure over the last 300 years. I imagine like
all things software, this process will be 1000x as fast, but I do worry the
pains and errors will similarly be 1000x as consequential.

~~~
dawg-
How so?

~~~
arthurofbabylon
In this case, a state is forcing platform providers to build in side-doors for
domestic players.

The analogue counterpart could be... Import tariffs to bolster certain
domestic companies at the expense of the middle class. Or... Subsidized
production of XYZ at the expense of a real marketplace. (Recent/contemporary
examples.)

------
the_matrix
All they have to do is get it shipped from the dragon in their neighborhood
called Ali Baba.

